# اذا كان العالم كله صغيرا فالمرأه تبقى كبيره



## candy shop (18 يوليو 2008)

المرأه دمعه وابتسامه : دمعه فى سماء التفكير وابتسامه فى حقل النفس 

فيكتور هوجو

*لو جردنا المرأه من كل فضيله لكفاها فخرا انها تمثل شرف الامومه

جوبيير


*إن المرأه إما خلاص او هلاك للعائله لانها تحمل فى ثنايا ثوبها مصير كل فرد من افرادها

اميل زولا


*حب المرأه لاطفالها امومه ..... وجب الرجل لاطفاله انسانيه 
* الحب النقى هو حب الامومه فهو من خصال الملائكه

لامارتيين

*اذا علمت ولدا فقد علمت فردا واذا علمت بنتا فقد علمت امه 

الامام بن باديس


* لا يؤسس البيت على الارض بل على المرأه 

مثل ايطالى


* عبقرية المرأه فى قلبها 

شيشرون

*ان زوجتى هى التى جعلت منى من اكون

بسمارك


*لو صيغت الحقيقه مرأه لاحبها كل الناس

افلاطون


*المرأه الصالحه هى امنع واقوى الحصون التى قابلتها

نابليون بونابرت

*ان كل فلسفة الرجال لا تعادل واحده من عواطف المرأه

فولتيير

*جميع العواطف والمسرات التى تملأ هذا العالم هى ملك يد المرأه

كولريدج


*المرأه تستطيع غزو قلب الرجل بشىء واحد هو الابتسامه

محمود تيمور 


*ان الرجال من صنع المرأه فأذا أردتم رجالا عظاما افاضل فعلموا المرأه 
ماهى عظمة النفس وما هى الفضيله 

جان جاك روسو 


*النساء بشبهن الانهار : فهى قوه مفيده حين تجرى ساكنه وهادئه 
وقوه مخربه حين تثور وتطغى 

طاغور


*اذا كان العالم كله صغيرا فالمرأه تبقى كبيره

فيكتور هوجو


*المرأه اذا ذبل عقلها ومات فقد ذبل عقل الامه كلها وماتت 

توفيق الحكيم


*ابتسامة المرأه الجميله شعاع من اشعة الشمس

فولتيير


*احترام الرجل للمرأه احترام لنفسه


*ان شئت ان تفهم المرأه فتفحص ثغرها عندما تبتسم

جبران خليل جبران


*تقبل الزمن كما يقبل والريح كما تهب والمرأه كما هى 

الفريد دوماسييه


*قد تنسى المرأه الرجل الذى انتشلها من الوحل 

ولكنها لا تنسى الرجل الذى دفعها الى الوحل
عليم


*نظرات المرأه اقوى قانون ودموعها اصدق برهان

سافييل


* قد تغفر المرأه القسوه والظلم ولكنها لا تغفر عدم المبالاه بها 
جان جاك روسو


*ان الرجل يتخيل السعاده ولكن المرأه هى التى ترشده اليها 
بيكنسفيلد​


----------



## BITAR (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اذا كان العالم كله صغيرا فالمرأه تبقى كبيره*

*



احترام الرجل للمرأه احترام لنفسه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
من خاف سلم*​


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اذا كان العالم كله صغيرا فالمرأه تبقى كبيره*

*كلام جميل اوي

بس مش بحب الصفات الاسطوريه لــ المرأة ...
*


----------



## candy shop (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اذا كان العالم كله صغيرا فالمرأه تبقى كبيره*



bitar قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> من خاف سلم*​



ههههههههههههههههههههه

فهمتها صح يا بيتر​


----------



## candy shop (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اذا كان العالم كله صغيرا فالمرأه تبقى كبيره*



marcelino قال:


> *كلام جميل اوي
> 
> بس مش بحب الصفات الاسطوريه لــ المرأة ...
> *



طيب ياريت تقولنا بتحب ايه​


----------



## just member (28 يوليو 2008)

*كلها جميلة يا كاندى *
*تسلم ايدك يا مامتنا الغالية*
*ربنا يبارك حضورك وسطينا*
*اتمنالك حياة هادية وسعيدة*​


----------



## candy shop (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اذا كان العالم كله صغيرا فالمرأه تبقى كبيره*



come with me قال:


> *كلها جميلة يا كاندى *
> *تسلم ايدك يا مامتنا الغالية*
> *ربنا يبارك حضورك وسطينا*
> *اتمنالك حياة هادية وسعيدة*​



ميرسى يا جوجو على كلامك الجميل

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

اقوال جميله ,,,, لكن كله يخص المراه ( مع عظيم احترامى لها ) مفيش اقوال عن الرجل هههههههههههه 
شكرااااااااا لموضوعك ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اذا كان العالم كله صغيرا فالمرأه تبقى كبيره*



النهيسى قال:


> اقوال جميله ,,,, لكن كله يخص المراه ( مع عظيم احترامى لها ) مفيش اقوال عن الرجل هههههههههههه
> شكرااااااااا لموضوعك ربنا يباركك



هههههههههههههه

اول ما هلاقى حاجه عن الرجل 

اكيد هنزلهم 

شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا
_​__​_الرب يبارككك

موضوع رااائع
لكن ياريت الستات يقرؤه

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع 

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا شكرا شكرا
> 
> الرب يبارككك
> 
> ...


 
دعوه عامه للستات يا نهيسى 

شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2009)

جميل  يا كاندي

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## monmooon (28 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل اوووى ربنا يباركك ياكندى 
كل موضوعاتكم مميزة 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## monmooon (28 يوليو 2009)

*سورى ياكندى كل موضوعاتك انتي ياقمرررر​*


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا كاندي
> 
> شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوووى ربنا يباركك ياكندى ​*
> _*كل موضوعاتكم مميزة *_
> 
> _*ربنا يباركك *_​


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *سورى ياكندى كل موضوعاتك انتي ياقمرررر​*


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر​


----------

